# Treadmill vs Elliptical Trainer



## niceman (Jul 10, 2012)

which one works better for fat burning?


----------



## cbornaz (Jul 11, 2012)

I would go with elipticals.


----------



## aerologico (Jul 12, 2012)

i would go with the elliptical too, easier on your knees and feet and stuff.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 12, 2012)

Just like anything,,,mix it up,,,use them both.


----------



## M4V3RiCk (Jul 13, 2012)

i like bikes personally.


----------



## ohpack (Jul 17, 2012)

definitely the elliptical


----------



## alfred (Jul 18, 2012)

ohpack said:


> definitely the elliptical



ditto


----------



## IMzual (Jul 19, 2012)

treadmills are a thing of the past so def elliptical


----------

